# Need Beta Testers for a new Custom ROM



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Over the past few days I have put together an Extremely Debloated ROM based on the stock .232 leak. I have tested it on my phone and only run into one insignificant issue (the setup wizard asks you which location services you want to enable twice...) but I want some other android experts to try it out before a full release just in case I missed something.

Here is a quick list of features:

Smallest Blur-Based ROM around (~155MB)
Deodexed
Removed almost all VZW/Moto Bloat, leaving only: Phone, Contacts, Camera, Calendar, Calculator, Browser
Added some CM9 goodies: File Manager,
Beats Audio from here
1% Battery MOD from here
Market Apps: Nova Launcher, Notification Toggle
Custom hosts file for ad blocking
Safestrap Flashable

If you are interested in testing the ROM before the official release please reply or PM me with your email address, I'll be sending out an email with the link later this evening.


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

sure.. I'll try it out  my email is in my profile


----------



## elusive (Mar 9, 2012)

Count me in too!


----------



## basoodler (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice work sir.. i for see many thanks coming your way in the near future


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

elusive said:


> Nice work sir.. i for see many thanks coming your way in the near future


Thank you very much. I hope some people will find it useful.


----------



## elusive (Mar 9, 2012)

Hmmm, I sent you my email through PM last night. I'll try again when I get to an actual computer. I usually get on here with Tapatalk.


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh sorry, didn't notice it. I must have turned off PM notifications via email. I got it now though. Thanks!


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sent you a PM, not sure if you got the notifications turned on or not.
If your looking for another tester im open!


----------



## college4sure (Aug 9, 2012)

Pm'd a few hours ago, looking forward to checking out your work.

Cheers
Greg


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your help, I have enough testers now. I will be sending out Beta 2 shortly, and if everything goes well, I should have a full release ready this weekend or early next week.


----------



## Sick0 (Aug 27, 2011)

Has this been released yet?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

Sick0 said:


> Has this been released yet?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


http://rombot.org/forums/index.php?/topic/1782-rom-813-blackhole-bionic-10-safestrapbootstrap/

Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


----------



## Sick0 (Aug 27, 2011)

Herrsmoothe said:


> http://rombot.org/fo...strapbootstrap/
> 
> Sent From My Flash Machine... I mean Bionic.


Thanks but the link is dead.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

Sick0 said:


> Thanks but the link is dead.


Here ya go!

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B5O5JKRZTsGjdm10bDdfU3NLOVk

We have all ROMs listed in obsidians thread here on rootz. Its normally right at the top of the stickied portion of the Bionic thread. You can find tons of things to play with there and tons of information! Good luck and happy flashing!

Sent from my iced out XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------

